# Boraras Brigittae Experience



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Has anyone have any experience with these fish? I heard they are sensitive, just like Cardinal Tetras? 

I'm considering either Ember Tetra or Boraras Brigittae.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I had 8 that I bought from a GCAS auction once. I acclimated them to my hard Cincinnati tap water and they did great for about 4 months. Then I went on a business trip and they all died of ich.


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I have 10. They are great and hardy. They can withstand high CO2 and high PH.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to have some and they were plenty hardy under normal tank conditions.


----------



## apistomaster (May 24, 2008)

They are fairly hardy for such a small species but I wouldn't rate them to be as hardy as Cardinal Tetras.
They benefit greatly from feedings of live baby brine shrimp and Grindal worms.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

apistomaster said:


> They are fairly hardy for such a small species but I wouldn't rate them to be as hardy as Cardinal Tetras.
> They benefit greatly from feedings of live baby brine shrimp and Grindal worms.


There's another specie that's more sensitive than cardinal tetras? I thought Cardianals were the most sensitive.


----------

